# Water in smoker pan?



## captainjosh (Feb 11, 2017)

When warm smoking bacon, should I keep water in my water pan?  I'm trying to maintain avg temp of 120 deg for 12 hrs.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2017)

No leave it dry.

Al


----------



## captainjosh (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Al.  Just found a few more posts where Bearcarver and thaRicksta were explaining it.  Forgot to mention I'm using mes30.  My first try at buckboard bacon.  You guys on here are a wealth of information, thank you so much!


----------

